# Sat 17 July, Family Fun Day + Dog Show, Ystrad Mynach, South Wales



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Ystrad Mynach Community Partnership Family Fun Day + Dog Show

Venue: School Playing Fields, Church View Estate, Ystrad Mynach

Date: Saturday 17 July 2010

Time (whole event): 12 noon5pm

12.15 Karate Demonstration
12.35 Triawd Singers 
13.00 Ystrad Male Voice Choir
13.30 Karate Demonstration
13.50 Aimee Daniel Singing
14.20 Dance Demonstration
14.30 Dance Workshop
15.00 Free Fun Dog Show

Other activities include:
Face Painting - Bungee Run - Sporting Activities
Inflatable Assault Course - Sumo Wrestling  
Gladiator Joust - Bouncy Castles - Information Stalls
Local Craft Suppliers & Traders - Refreshments

Entrance fee payable at the gate (all performances and activities, incl dog show are free once inside)
£2 per person or £7 per family (up to 5 members)

[For further information re dog show please contact Penny on (07836) 532258]

Dog show classes (rosettes for 1st, 2nd & 3rd place)
o Best puppy
o Best rescue
o Junior handler (under 16)
o Prettiest bitch
o Handsomest dog
o Waggiest tail
o Veteran (7 years +)
o Dog most like its owner
o Best 6 Legs
o Best trick
o Dog the Judge would most like to take home
o Best in show (between 1st winners of other classes)

I will be running the dog show for this event and four paws have a stall and will also be microchipping

Directions
From Caerphilly
From the Cedar Tree roundabout head towards Ystrad Mynach along the A469, at the first roundabout take the second exit and continue along the bypass straight over the next 2 roundabouts (past Llanbradach exit and exit for Ystrad Mynach Hospital/College) at the next roundabout take first exit past New Cottage Dance Centre on right, at mini roundabout turn right and then immediately left at next mini roundabout (the Royal Oak pub will be in front of you). You will then be on the A472/Nelson Road. Take the first exit on the left immediately after the church. This is Church View Estate/Cedar Way. The playing fields are on the right.

From Newbridge
Turn right onto A472 through Maesycwmmer. At the roundabout take the second exit (which is straight on  you will need to be in right hand lane) you will drive past New Cottage Dance Centre on right, at mini roundabout turn right and then immediately left at next mini roundabout (the Royal Oak pub will be in front of you). You will then be on the A472/Nelson Road. Take the first exit on the left immediately after the church. This is Church View Estate/Cedar Way. The playing fields are on the right.

From Cardiff/Merthyr
Come off A470 at Abercynon roundabout and head towards Nelson/Ystrad Mynach on A472 . Stay in outside lane and take second exit of mini roundabout. Stay on the A472 you will pass Somerfield on right, further on you will pass the Rowan Tree public house/farm shop on left and then further on will go through Tredomen and pass the new council offices on left. As you enter Ystrad Mynach you will pass Nancys Café and train station on your right. Take the first exit on the right after the station/railway bridge. This is Church View Estate/Cedar Way. The playing fields are on the right.

Public Transport
If you are able to travel by public transport it is very easy to Ystrad Mynach with both the train station and the main bus stop within 5 minutes walking distance. The train station is just above the playing fields  as you come out of the station turn right and the playing field is next right. From the bus station turn right down Lewis Street past the Junior School and then left onto Nelson Road  cross over the crossing. Church View Estate and the playing field is on your right.

Coming up this saturday - its a great event for families and dogs - loads to do for the kids and all stuff is free once inside gates (apart from goods on stalls + food)

Four Paws will also be microchipping as well (£15 for your dog)


----------



## molly<3horses (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if you had any more little dog shows coming up ? thanks


----------

